# New member, grinder question.



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Good evening all, and apologies as this I my first post here, but I am seeking some advice.

I have just been clearing out a kitchen at work and I have taken a coffee grinder which is no longer required.

I was planning to stick it up on eBay to sell it but I have absolutely no idea of value and my google searches bought me here.

The grinder is called a Nuova Simonelli Mythos which doesn't look much like a typical grinder but I understand is a professional price of equipment.

Unfortunately I know very little about coffee and even less about grinders and so I thought I would ask if any members here could let me know what it might be worth. The grinder has had very light use - it was for grinding the decaf which wasn't that popular - and it is in great working condition.

I would be interested if any members could let me have an idea of value.

I have also contacted the site moderators to enquire as to whether it is acceptable for me to place a post in the for sale section of the forum.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Paul.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great grinder Paul.

I'm sure someone here would take this off your hands.

What location are you in? I'd be interested but would need pics and info on condition.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Paul. First of all welcome and I do hope that we will enjoy the pleasure of your company long term and not just until you've sold your Mythos.

As Jason says, it's a great grinder and we have more than one grinder expert here who will, I am sure, be able to advise you - particularly if it needs a clean and a service.

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Paul - welcome to the forum. Unusual first post

Do you know how old the machine is? The machine will have a shot counter which will give a good idea how much coffee has been put through it. Ball park value is £600-£850 depending on age, use and condition. This forum is a great place to sell but you will need to up your number of posts to be able to access the for sale thread.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason and David, thank you very much for your speedy replies. In truth I probably will end up hanging around afterwards. I have recently spent a day at our coffee suppliers, more of a Corperate fun day than proper training, but very enjoyable using a proper machine to make coffee and learn about the process form start to finish. I suppose that story is for a different forum, but it certainly seems that I've come to the right place for advice, some unbelievable knowledge on here!


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hi Paul - welcome to the forum. Unusual first post
> 
> Do you know how old the machine is? The machine will have a shot counter which will give a good idea how much coffee has been put through it. Ball park value is £600-£850 depending on age, use and condition. This forum is a great place to sell but you will need to up your number of posts to be able to access the for sale thread.


Ok, thanks for the reply, and a good amount for what was going to be disposed of!

Do you have any idea how I view the shot counter?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When it is switched on, I think you press the two right hand buttons together which after 3 seconds enters you into the settings. Scroll through till you come to shot count, then press each individual one shot, two shot button and it will reveal the numbers. Where in the country are you?


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Once again, thanks for the advice, I'm in Sussex, or as I like to call it, gods county!

I'll

Fire up the grinder tomorrow and see if I can work out what the shot count is.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you get your message count up to 10, then you can send and receive pm's. Then, someone can give you a phone number of facetime or something to talk you through. Once in, it is easy. Here is the link to the manual

http://www.nuovadistribution.com/grinders.html

page 21


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Splendid, thanks for the link. I already seem to be able to receive pms!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Piemuncher welcome to the forum, just to flip it up a bit if you might be going down the making coffee at home route you might want to hold on to that grinder.

In a different post you may have put 'I have a brilliant grinder, what should I pair it with? '


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Piemuncher22 said:


> Splendid, thanks for the link. I already seem to be able to receive pms!


I'll bet you are....'the grinder isn't worth much pal, i'll give you £20 and an apple for it'


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

You may mock guys, but these things are only obvious to those who know....... I am one of those who doesn't, but thanks to the advice on this forum I now have a better idea, and if course you are right, I am delighted!

I have taken a few I phone shots below.





































Paul.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

And we have life!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If I were you and I was truly interested in remaining with coffee as you have suggested! And not someone who is just coming here to create interest to sell an item, which I am sure you are not, then I would be keeping my hands in that grinder and asking as has been said previously what machine to pair it with! If not just put a for sale thread up with a price that you want for it and go from there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Paul, think you're over the required number of posts to access the 'for sale' thread. If you do consider selling on the forum, please check the 'for sale' rules first. Any listing must clearly state the sale price and delivery costs. Big bonus of selling on the forum - no selling fees unlike Ebay, so you might want to take this into consideration when pricing the grinder. If you aren't sure about any aspect of forum selling etiquette, please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok, I know this is a bit picture heavy, but never the less, here are a few pics of the counters.

I've kept them small.

Paul.


















































































Thanks again guys.

Paul.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

So how many shots?

Also, I will double Jeesby's bid and I am willing to give you £40 to get rid of this.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry charris, I'm holding out for some magic beans!

Seriously though I have no idea if this is a lot of use or a little use. Any one have an idea?

I've acquired the correct amount of post to access the sales forum so I'll pop up a post in due course once I have a better idea of value.

Any further help with regard to value is of course welcome, feel free to send me a PM.

Thanks.

Paul.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not just put it up for what you want, you will get varying degrees of valuation for this grinder, I have bought one for £100 before and sold one for £850 so somewhere in the middle would be great, as a general rule these are worth circa £650 on here and that would be a fair price all round, I sincerely hope you stick around afterwards.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> If I were you and I was truly interested in remaining with coffee as you have suggested! And not someone who is just coming here to create interest to sell an item, which I am sure you are not, then I would be keeping my hands in that grinder and asking as has been said previously what machine to pair it with! If not just put a for sale thread up with a price that you want for it and go from there.


Hi, and thanks for your post.

You are of course right, I am planning to sell this item and I've not made a secret of that, I have made a genuine request for advice and I have written the moderators of this forum.

My intention here was not to generate interest prior to a sale. I had no idea of the value of this thing, indeed I was planning to dispose if it, but even if I were to post in the sales forum I would need an idea of price -the sales forum rules are very clear on that.

The members here have been very helpful with advice both on pricing and with a link to the operation instructions.

I am not in the coffee business and this is quite clearly a machine for a professional, so there's really no way that I will be holding into it for what I would make at home which is about 6 cups a week.

If I have caused you any offence, I apologise.

I apologise also if I have broken any forum rules or acted outside of the spirit of this forum, I would encourage a moderator to get in touch of delete my posts if this is the case.

Paul.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Paul, that grinder will generate a lot of interest and people here will gladly use that in the home, by your own assertions it was going to thrown out, so it might be nice of you, seeing how this forum has helped you gauge it's worth ( to your surprise) to offer it up for a deal so place it up for £500 someone will get a great del and you will get £500 you didn't think you would get.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think you are quite right and it is far better for that machine to go to Someone who will appreciate it and use it,

And who must have a bigger kitchen than me!

I will put a fair sales post up so that everyone benefits.

Paul.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks great in black and without the tamper


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Looks great in black and without the tamper


Yeah, it's got me contemplating buying some black paint.


----------



## shaunyoung201 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ill happily take this off your hands. price ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha jump on and try to buy kit brilliant.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I smell something!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

woah that post was moderated quicker than you can say.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

say what....... Wall, Cat, Pussy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What happened? I missed it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy an offer came in for the grinder by a one poster troll, but it dissapeared before he could get a proper forum welcome..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A new user popped up offering to buy it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ah. Wonder where the op has gone.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Off to Ebay probs!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The swine.........


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

You do realise that hoppers are around 120£ for anyone genuinely considering this.

Doesn't even make sense, just seen it has a hopper -_-


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The swine.........


I would like to update this post. Following the advice received on the forum, multiple PM with offers to buy, and subsequent telephone conversations with someone very knowledgable about these things, I have now sold this grinder to a forum member who is not a dealer, has been after this model for some time and who is planning to keep this for his personal use.

It was sold for what I am led to believe was a very good price (for the buyer) and in the process of doing so I have made a healthy donation to this forum.

Funnily enough, just prior to our meeting in London this morning I have been clearing yet another kitchen and come across another and very different grinder, which I would like to enquire about once I get the chance to snap a couple of photos.

In addition to this I have cleared a couple of coffee machines which I have placed into storage for now may enquire about in the future (at my own peril of course)!!

Thank you to all who provided advice, and of course the buyer of this machine.

Paul.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the donation!!!!

How many kitchens do you have tho ?,,I'd post a sales Ad up for this next one In the sales thread please...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Prices can be judged from eBay searches as well to give you an idea of its price versus it's new retail price. I'd advise an add with photos a price please this time.

Once again thanks for the donation etc


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

That is not a problem, I'll see if I can see anything similar and if not I'll whack it on the bay of evil and let it find it's own level.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Piemuncher22 thank you for a smooth and pleasant transaction.

Got the Mythos fired up and dialled in and it all works lahvely!

Looks like there might be a few more forum deals on their way then...

I would not hestiate to buy from you again.


----------



## Piemuncher22 (Jun 20, 2014)

No problem at all Milan. An absolute pleasure to meet you and pleased you got the thing home ok.

I know where to come for a decent coffee next time I'm in North London!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The offer's always there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Piemuncher22 said:


> That is not a problem, I'll see if I can see anything similar and if not I'll whack it on the bay of evil and let it find it's own level.


Entirely your prerogative..


----------

